# Help recognizing artist



## shanejbutler (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello, this is my first post in this forum. I am an inspiring collector and lover of artwork. I came across this painting and am unable to recognize the artist. The name shown is Edward, not sure if that is first or last. I am not familiar enough with art and do not know if the artist is local or from outside my current area. If anyone could help me in finding out who the artist is, I would appreciate it greatly, thank you!


----------



## Jalapeno (Sep 27, 2015)

The style of this painting and that it only has a single name reminds me a lot of the "starving artist" wholesale art that was imported from Taiwan in the 1970's and 1980's.

I'm not saying that it is, mind you, but it sure brings back memories of them. Assembly line painting for western markets has been an asian export for a long time.

Here are a couple of interesting articles, one from the '80's and a couple of recent:

Starving Artists

Putting the Mass in Masterpiece

Instapainting The instapainting article is actually from their website, I think. It isn't exactly the same thing but it is interesting.

Again, I want to stress that I don't know if that is what you have but it reminds me of them, and I saw a lot of them in the 1970's and 1980's.


----------

